# Down the fairway



## discdoc30 (12 mo ago)

Is the background to glaring. I'm trying to make his vest pop because it is white.
thanks


----------



## discdoc30 (12 mo ago)

Trying to get more expressive and looser. I added some rough to indicate the fairway. Does that take you down the center too quickly? I lightened the left blue bush.


----------



## picassolite (Dec 10, 2016)

Hi Discdoc30 ...

Apologize for the late reply to your inquiry.

Love your composition... offers a lot to work with. 

Using CorelPaintShop Pro ... was able to quickly work up some possibilities ~










1- Blurred and cooled the background.
2- Warmed and sharpened the foreground golfer and golf bag.
3- Added some shadow tones on the right and left side of the vest.
4- Because of the unifying color of the trees and fairway - green ...
had to change the vest color to a high yellow-green ... to obtain 
foreground - background seperation and 'pop.'
5- This is not the only way to obtain 'pop' ... but it is a suggestion.

Best regards.

Stay with it.


----------



## picassolite (Dec 10, 2016)

Hi Discdoc30,

Every artist who comments on your fine painting will be coming from their own niche.

My niche is color.

After I discovered Elliot O'Hara my relationship with color has never been the same.

With my trusty color wheel by my side ... magic happens.

Your painting can tell 'it's story' via color, atmosphere and a strong vertical - like so...










Best regards -


----------



## picassolite (Dec 10, 2016)

Notice the left leg shadow treatment on the pants shadow ...


----------

